# GYMMAXXING SUCCESS STORY



## Highrise (Sep 23, 2020)

I used to work at a fast food joint part time while studying in high school. I had this fellow co worker girl. I remember the first day she joined I had been working an entire year prior to her entry. When I first saw her I was like damn she's hot. Naturally, I began to pursue, especially when I worked alongside her for hours on end in the same section. I'd try to talk to her but she'd openly ignore me and give me one word responses. CLear IOD'S. I gave up.

Later, she invited me on a night out with 3 other guys who I never met who looked like they were just in it for the pussy like I was. We went to the pub for pre- drinks before heading out to the nightclub. Any who, at some point during the pre drinks I end up being the only guy with balls enough to shoot my shot once again and flirt with the girl, this time more obviously. I looked at her, winked and said " I think you're playing hard to get". She moved 2 seats away from me. Fucking Bitch.

About a year on wards, I take 3 months off of work due to complications. I gymmaxx HARD during this time. I end up bulking up, both fat and muscle. When I return to work, this slut is very interested, giving me the most blatant IOIS such as staring at me from across the room, holding a private conversation just with me in a room full of crowded people, Acting shy and submissive and saying Thank you excessively. Not only her but a male colleague would respect me more , even calling me 'bigman' unprompted, and another female coworker began to show more interest in getting to know me too. At this point, I'm taken aback and confused . All I did was bloatmax and put SOME muscle on (jfl I actually got fatter too). Also add on top of that I have visble gyno. I'm not even anywhere near where I want to be looksmaxx wise. I'm fucking confused. Having witnessed the duality in how she treated me before and then now, I find her to be disingenuous and her aggressive come-ons repulsive and infuriating. I couldn't help but rage when she kept coming up to me and making conversation with me as if we were friends all of a sudden and she didn't bully and spit on me for a solid year beforehand. I'm thoroughly convinced she was a one off and also a nutcase. it seems like she was coping with an alcohol and smoking obsession, presumably over the early death of her father.

JFL at only being able to pull mentally ill bitches. And no i didn't get to fuck because I got pissed at her and threatened to beat the shit out of her, thus ruining my chances whichever I had, and getting suspended from my job at the same time.

*
TL;DR : I work at a job. A new female coworker joins. she's hot, I pursue but she gives me no signs of interest and ignores me. Also bullies me. I take time off work - 4 months- due to complications. I gym rly hard during this time and people comment on me looking bigger when I get back. She now treats me completely different and is seemingly stimulated by my presence. She tries to get to know me, initiating conversation with me and seems actually motivated to talk to me, carrying most of the conversation. It seems like gymmaxxing worked for me.*


----------



## Deleted member 2095 (Sep 23, 2020)




----------



## Pillarman (Sep 23, 2020)

put a tldr next time newbie


----------



## Highrise (Sep 23, 2020)

Pillarman said:


> put a tldr next time newbie


ok


----------



## Highrise (Sep 23, 2020)

Pillarman said:


> put a tldr next time newbie


I added one


----------



## randomuser2407 (Sep 23, 2020)

Gymmaxxing is actually legit, your story proves my point. Women prefer muscular men who are 15-20% body fat, than skinny men who are 10% body fat. Maybe you thought you were fat but you weren't. So many guys here obssess about the looks of the face when in reality, what gives us the most respect is muscle mass, not something as small as our eyes or our nose. It's height > physique > face, at least in my own experience. Physique beats height on online dating but height beats physique in real life, if you have both though, then it really helps in both situations. She wasn't mentally ill btw, women don't have high standards on the level of muscle mass that a man needs to have, they don't want men to be as muscular as Jeff Seid, they want men to be as muscular as Chris Hemsworth in Thor or Henry Cavill in Man of Steel, of course having a Jeff Seid physique wouldn't hurt your chances but it's not a requirement, and you don't have to be ripped IRL, because she only sees your shirt when you take it off, so a high body fat guy who has a bit of muscle mass can look massive without looking fat when he has a shirt on. If you get your abs really strong also, you can get them to show at higher levels of body fat to look leaner than you really are.


----------



## Highrise (Sep 23, 2020)

copingvolcel said:


> Gymmaxxing is actually legit, your story proves my point. Women prefer muscular men who are 15-20% body fat, than skinny men who are 10% body fat. Maybe you thought you were fat but you weren't. So many guys here obssess about the looks of the face when in reality, what gives us the most respect is muscle mass, not something as small as our eyes or our nose. It's height > physique > face, at least in my own experience. Physique beats height on online dating but height beats physique in real life, if you have both though, then it really helps in both situations. She wasn't mentally ill btw, women don't have high standards on the level of muscle mass that a man needs to have, they don't want men to be as muscular as Jeff Seid, they want men to be as muscular as Chris Hemsworth in Thor or Henry Cavill in Man of Steel, of course having a Jeff Seid physique wouldn't hurt your chances but it's not a requirement, and you don't have to be ripped IRL, because she only sees your shirt when you take it off, so a high body fat guy who has a bit of muscle mass can look massive without looking fat when he has a shirt on. If you get your abs really strong also, you can get them to show at higher levels of body fat to look leaner than you really are.


So true. I think I could have got laid. but I threatened to beat the shit out of her because of her history of bullying me that I hadn't got over and was upset about. .I confronted her in store actually, and told her to step outside with me so we could fight. A white night came to her defense saying you can't hit a girl.. I got in his face too and square doff. He was like 5'5 and skinny fat so he wasn't a threat to me either. the manager intervened before we threw hands. I'm lucky I didn't hit anyone that day as I most certainly would have got criminal charges, especially with the girl- not that I give a fuck.. After that incident, I quit my job and never came back.


----------



## EasternRightWinger15 (Sep 23, 2020)

@OhWellMaxing


----------



## EasternRightWinger15 (Sep 23, 2020)

copingvolcel said:


> Gymmaxxing is actually legit, your story proves my point. Women prefer muscular men who are 15-20% body fat, than skinny men who are 10% body fat. Maybe you thought you were fat but you weren't. So many guys here obssess about the looks of the face when in reality, what gives us the most respect is muscle mass, not something as small as our eyes or our nose. It's height > physique > face, at least in my own experience. Physique beats height on online dating but height beats physique in real life, if you have both though, then it really helps in both situations. She wasn't mentally ill btw, women don't have high standards on the level of muscle mass that a man needs to have, they don't want men to be as muscular as Jeff Seid, they want men to be as muscular as Chris Hemsworth in Thor or Henry Cavill in Man of Steel, of course having a Jeff Seid physique wouldn't hurt your chances but it's not a requirement, and you don't have to be ripped IRL, because she only sees your shirt when you take it off, so a high body fat guy who has a bit of muscle mass can look massive without looking fat when he has a shirt on. If you get your abs really strong also, you can get them to show at higher levels of body fat to look leaner than you really are.


I don't think looking big in a T shirt matters more than having lean face though, but it obviously depends on your fat distribution too


----------



## randomuser2407 (Sep 23, 2020)

EasternRightWinger15 said:


> I don't think looking big in a T shirt matters more than having lean face though, but it obviously depends on your fat distribution too


Yeah of course you do have to take face fat into account. My point was only that you need to be at a higher body fat to get stronger and make some good progress in the gym, you can't go from being underweight to the physique of your dreams without putting on some fat because you need that extra fat to recover from your workouts, but you don't have to constantly bulk. If you can reach and maintain a body fat that is between 15 and 20%, you can make the best gains of your life on a good training program and then cut back down to 10-12% once you reach your goal physique, that's the best way to achieve a muscular ripped physique as a natural in the most efficient way possible.


----------



## brainded (Sep 23, 2020)

copingvolcel said:


> Gymmaxxing is actually legit, your story proves my point. Women prefer muscular men who are 15-20% body fat, than skinny men who are 10% body fat. Maybe you thought you were fat but you weren't. So many guys here obssess about the looks of the face when in reality, what gives us the most respect is muscle mass, not something as small as our eyes or our nose. It's height > physique > face, at least in my own experience. Physique beats height on online dating but height beats physique in real life, if you have both though, then it really helps in both situations. She wasn't mentally ill btw, women don't have high standards on the level of muscle mass that a man needs to have, they don't want men to be as muscular as Jeff Seid, they want men to be as muscular as Chris Hemsworth in Thor or Henry Cavill in Man of Steel, of course having a Jeff Seid physique wouldn't hurt your chances but it's not a requirement, and you don't have to be ripped IRL, because she only sees your shirt when you take it off, so a high body fat guy who has a bit of muscle mass can look massive without looking fat when he has a shirt on. If you get your abs really strong also, you can get them to show at higher levels of body fat to look leaner than you really are.


Bro please use paragraphs
You have good input but a block of text puts off a lot of people


----------



## EasternRightWinger15 (Sep 23, 2020)

copingvolcel said:


> Yeah of course you do have to take face fat into account. My point was only that you need to be at a higher body fat to get stronger and make some good progress in the gym, you can't go from being underweight to the physique of your dreams without putting on some fat because you need that extra fat to recover from your workouts, but you don't have to constantly bulk. If you can reach and maintain a body fat that is between 15 and 20%, you can make the best gains of your life on a good training program and then cut back down to 10-12% once you reach your goal physique, that's the best way to achieve a muscular ripped physique as a natural in the most efficient way possible.


true, you are also more prone to injury when pushing yourself hard at the gym at lower bodyfat percentages, I guess you should find the lowest bf possible where you are able to comfortably progressive overload and go on slight caloric surplus


----------



## randomuser2407 (Sep 23, 2020)

EasternRightWinger15 said:


> true, you are also more prone to injury when pushing yourself hard at the gym at lower bodyfat percentages, I guess you should find the lowest bf possible where you are able to comfortably progressive overload and go on slight caloric surplus


That would be around 15% body fat. The best way to determine what that looks like would be to figure out at exactly what weight, a guy of your height is no longer considered skinny, you aim for that weight while gaining 4 lbs per month (2 lbs of muscle, 2 lbs of fat) and after 6-8 months, you should be at the right body fat percentage. 

If you started very underweight, then maybe it will be more like 7-8 lbs per month for a few months. 

It really depends, but I found my weight goal by comparing myself to other guys of my height. so now in 8 months I want to go from 170 to 200 lbs, I do this by getting strong at the same time, and so in May of 2021, I will be there, then I can aim to gain 2 lbs per month.

By doing this, I will never get too fat, and I will have the perfect body fat percentage to achieve my goals.


----------



## Deleted member 6789 (Sep 23, 2020)

EasternRightWinger15 said:


> @OhWellMaxing


Dn re 
op is grey donkey with wall of text 
no gym for bug skull


----------



## EverythingMattersCel (Sep 23, 2020)

No gym for your FACE...

Gym only works if your FACE is above average and you are over 6ft. 

A 6ft+ high tier normie / chadlite would get a massive halo from a good physique. Any manlets or FACElets are eternally destined to a life of incelibacy. You cannot escape fate.


----------



## Highrise (Sep 23, 2020)

copingvolcel said:


> Gymmaxxing is actually legit, your story proves my point. Women prefer muscular men who are 15-20% body fat, than skinny men who are 10% body fat. Maybe you thought you were fat but you weren't. So many guys here obssess about the looks of the face when in reality, what gives us the most respect is muscle mass, not something as small as our eyes or our nose. It's height > physique > face, at least in my own experience. Physique beats height on online dating but height beats physique in real life, if you have both though, then it really helps in both situations. She wasn't mentally ill btw, women don't have high standards on the level of muscle mass that a man needs to have, they don't want men to be as muscular as Jeff Seid, they want men to be as muscular as Chris Hemsworth in Thor or Henry Cavill in Man of Steel, of course having a Jeff Seid physique wouldn't hurt your chances but it's not a requirement, and you don't have to be ripped IRL, because she only sees your shirt when you take it off, so a high body fat guy who has a bit of muscle mass can look massive without looking fat when he has a shirt on. If you get your abs really strong also, you can get them to show at higher levels of body fat to look leaner than you really are


----------



## SoyGune (Sep 23, 2020)

Posts 37

Reputation 21


----------



## St. Wristcel (Sep 23, 2020)

Nice to see Hegelian length philosophy being distributed on Looksmax. read 2 words.


----------



## poloralf (Sep 23, 2020)

Ok bro you'll need to give more details about you threatening to beat the shit out of her, the context her reactions what you did etc...


----------



## randomuser2407 (Sep 23, 2020)

EverythingMattersCel said:


> No gym for your FACE...
> 
> Gym only works if your FACE is above average and you are over 6ft.
> 
> A 6ft+ high tier normie / chadlite would get a massive halo from a good physique. Any manlets or FACElets are eternally destined to a life of incelibacy. You cannot escape fate.


This is false. Gymmaxxing helps everyone who looks at least average, you don't have to be above average, but you can't be subhuman either but even in the worst case, muscles still help even guys who are ugly, it just won't cause a massive difference and give them the life of their dreams, but it may give them some small success instead of nothing at all.


----------



## Highrise (Sep 23, 2020)

poloralf said:


> Ok bro you'll need to give more details about you threatening to beat the shit out of her, the context her reactions what you did etc...


----------



## Highrise (Sep 23, 2020)

poloralf said:


> Ok bro you'll need to give more details about you threatening to beat the shit out of her, the context her reactions what you did etc...


But for real tho. She used to bully me because I was skinny. And when I asked her why her- her exact words were " coz it's easy". That's what set me off. And then she said she could kick my ass too and laughed in my face. I HAD to confront her. It's peak female entitlement to bully someone who is bigger and stronger than you ( AKA a full grown man)and not expect them to kick your ass in return.


----------



## loksr (Sep 23, 2020)

copingvolcel said:


> Gymmaxxing is actually legit, your story proves my point. Women prefer muscular men who are 15-20% body fat, than skinny men who are 10% body fat. Maybe you thought you were fat but you weren't. So many guys here obssess about the looks of the face when in reality, what gives us the most respect is muscle mass, not something as small as our eyes or our nose. It's height > physique > face, at least in my own experience. Physique beats height on online dating but height beats physique in real life, if you have both though, then it really helps in both situations. She wasn't mentally ill btw, women don't have high standards on the level of muscle mass that a man needs to have, they don't want men to be as muscular as Jeff Seid, they want men to be as muscular as Chris Hemsworth in Thor or Henry Cavill in Man of Steel, of course having a Jeff Seid physique wouldn't hurt your chances but it's not a requirement, and you don't have to be ripped IRL, because she only sees your shirt when you take it off, so a high body fat guy who has a bit of muscle mass can look massive without looking fat when he has a shirt on. If you get your abs really strong also, you can get them to show at higher levels of body fat to look leaner than you really are.


some of what you said is correct, most of it is SUCH a massive cope though
first of all, face is KING. Do not ever forget this simple fact of life, face is KING especially with women. I'm not debating with you, I'm telling you. So go ahead and write it down somewhere.

Now for your correct bits, yes women don't care about roided physiques outside of niche girls. But the "big" that girls like is 100% NOT from muscle mass and ESPECIALLY not from FAT. when a girl says she likes "big" guys she means HEIGHT + FRAME (aka shoulder width.) and that is it, no amount of gym coping can save you if you're a framelet. Basically girls like guys who are BORN big. roided manlet = comical. roided subhuman = tryhard, compensating. roided normie with good frame and height will be an irl chad, but if he's a normie with good frame and height he didn't need to roid in the first place.

tl;dr face above all else and the ideal cherry on top body (for someone with FACE) is good height + good frame (shoulder width) and lean enough for your abs to show. That's it. No, women do not want you to be bloated and ab-less that is such a fucking cope. MEN care about size and are obsessed with being big, time and time again it's been shown that women don't give a FUCK about any type of big other than the kind you're BORN with.


----------



## Deleted member 6512 (Sep 23, 2020)

loksr said:


> some of what you said is correct, most of it is SUCH a massive cope though
> first of all, face is KING. Do not ever forget this simple fact of life, face is KING especially with women. I'm not debating with you, I'm telling you. So go ahead and write it down somewhere.
> 
> Now for your correct bits, yes women don't care about roided physiques outside of niche girls. But the "big" that girls like is 100% NOT from muscle mass and ESPECIALLY not from FAT. when a girl says she likes "big" guys she means HEIGHT + FRAME (aka shoulder width.) and that is it, no amount of gym coping can save you if you're a framelet. Basically girls like guys who are BORN big. roided manlet = comical. roided subhuman = tryhard, compensating. roided normie with good frame and height will be an irl chad, but if he's a normie with good frame and height he didn't need to roid in the first place.
> ...


Being born with high enough testosterone to have that amount of muscle mass is a genetic blessing too tho, roiding for body is like plastic surgery for face, it's fake and artificial but your eyes don't care, and women react to a roided body the same. Now you are correct on height and frame, but muscles are there too, since we are 3D beings and because a muscular wide body will always look better than a non muscular wide one. For example, guys with muscles are more respected by other men and that could be a status indicator, plus there is the bodyguard hypothesis.
This friend of mine is 6ft tall but has a great body and average face, he was incel before roiding and slayer after, he even fucked my cousin who is her best friend sister. You massively underrate the power of a top 1% body. 
That said, I agree that being bloated just looks unhealthy, better to have this kind of body.


----------



## Hero of the Imperium (Sep 23, 2020)

copingvolcel said:


> Yeah of course you do have to take face fat into account. My point was only that you need to be at a higher body fat to get stronger and make some good progress in the gym, you can't go from being underweight to the physique of your dreams without putting on some fat because you need that extra fat to recover from your workouts, but you don't have to constantly bulk. If you can reach and maintain a body fat that is between 15 and 20%, you can make the best gains of your life on a good training program and then cut back down to 10-12% once you reach your goal physique, that's the best way to achieve a muscular ripped physique as a natural in the most efficient way possible.



Face is really important, I was getting IOIs even when skinnyfat. But I have a naturally thick neck and good shoulder width


----------



## psycophsez (Sep 23, 2020)

What the fuck is wrong with you


----------



## Highrise (Sep 24, 2020)

ConorMcGregor said:


> Being born with high enough testosterone to have that amount of muscle mass is a genetic blessing too tho, roiding for body is like plastic surgery for face, it's fake and artificial but your eyes don't care, and women react to a roided body the same. Now you are correct on height and frame, but muscles are there too, since we are 3D beings and because a muscular wide body will always look better than a non muscular wide one. For example, guys with muscles are more respected by other men and that could be a status indicator, plus there is the bodyguard hypothesis.
> This friend of mine is 6ft tall but has a great body and average face, he was incel before roiding and slayer after, he even fucked my cousin who is her best friend sister. You massively underrate the power of a top 1% body.
> That said, I agree that being bloated just looks unhealthy, better to have this kind of body.
> View attachment 689165


I would not help but feel resentful towards this newfound interest as I would know without the drugs that I had to inject into my body, these women would not notice me. Like your friend knows deep down these women would not be interested in him or his sub 8 face if he was just normal, and hes had to go to extreme measures just to get some puss( via messing with his hormonal system). I'm just saying if that was me the sex would be rough- spitting, choking, demeaning and then a boot out the door half naked when shes done.


----------



## Highrise (Sep 24, 2020)

psycophsez said:


> What the fuck is wrong with you


Everything. I'm a psycho maniac. Been in and out of mental institutions. If theres anyone who women should be worried about it's me hahahaha


----------



## MewingJBP (Sep 24, 2020)

only works if your face is above average I gymcelled since hs and look bigger than pretty much all the guys I work with yet no IOIs


----------



## LastGerman (Sep 24, 2020)

Highrise said:


> JFL at only being able to pull mentally ill bitches. And no i didn't get to fuck because I got pissed at her and threatened to beat the shit out of her, thus ruining my chances whichever I had, and getting suspended from my job at the same time.



Hmm that is weird. It should actually increases your chances with her.


----------



## Highrise (Sep 24, 2020)

LastGerman said:


> Hmm that is weird. It should actually increases your chances with her.


You saying I should hit her up? I have her on messenger


----------



## LastGerman (Sep 24, 2020)

Highrise said:


> You saying I should hit her up? I have her on messenger



Just say her, you will wait outside for her in order to beat her up with your penis.


----------



## joseph (Sep 24, 2020)

copingvolcel said:


> Gymmaxxing is actually legit, your story proves my point. Women prefer muscular men who are 15-20% body fat, than skinny men who are 10% body fat. Maybe you thought you were fat but you weren't. So many guys here obssess about the looks of the face when in reality, what gives us the most respect is muscle mass, not something as small as our eyes or our nose. It's height > physique > face, at least in my own experience. Physique beats height on online dating but height beats physique in real life, if you have both though, then it really helps in both situations. She wasn't mentally ill btw, women don't have high standards on the level of muscle mass that a man needs to have, they don't want men to be as muscular as Jeff Seid, they want men to be as muscular as Chris Hemsworth in Thor or Henry Cavill in Man of Steel, of course having a Jeff Seid physique wouldn't hurt your chances but it's not a requirement, and you don't have to be ripped IRL, because she only sees your shirt when you take it off, so a high body fat guy who has a bit of muscle mass can look massive without looking fat when he has a shirt on. If you get your abs really strong also, you can get them to show at higher levels of body fat to look leaner than you really are.


yea but you over 6ft tall


----------



## joseph (Sep 24, 2020)

Highrise said:


> I used to work at a fast food joint part time while studying in high school. I had this fellow co worker girl. I remember the first day she joined I had been working an entire year prior to her entry. When I first saw her I was like damn she's hot. Naturally, I began to pursue, especially when I worked alongside her for hours on end in the same section. I'd try to talk to her but she'd openly ignore me and give me one word responses. CLear IOD'S. I gave up.
> 
> Later, she invited me on a night out with 3 other guys who I never met who looked like they were just in it for the pussy like I was. We went to the pub for pre- drinks before heading out to the nightclub. Any who, at some point during the pre drinks I end up being the only guy with balls enough to shoot my shot once again and flirt with the girl, this time more obviously. I looked at her, winked and said " I think you're playing hard to get". She moved 2 seats away from me. Fucking Bitch.
> 
> ...


you must be 6ft tall or taller?


----------



## Mongrelcel (Sep 24, 2020)

Nigger you want to tell me that in 3 MONTHS your physique improved so much that people started calling you "big"? That women who weren't interested before now are?

Bruh in 3 months?

That shit wouldnt happen even if you were juicing lol


----------



## gaymidget (Sep 24, 2020)

copingvolcel said:


> Gymmaxxing is actually legit, your story proves my point. Women prefer muscular men who are 15-20% body fat, than skinny men who are 10% body fat. Maybe you thought you were fat but you weren't. So many guys here obssess about the looks of the face when in reality, what gives us the most respect is muscle mass, not something as small as our eyes or our nose. It's height > physique > face, at least in my own experience. Physique beats height on online dating but height beats physique in real life, if you have both though, then it really helps in both situations. She wasn't mentally ill btw, women don't have high standards on the level of muscle mass that a man needs to have, they don't want men to be as muscular as Jeff Seid, they want men to be as muscular as Chris Hemsworth in Thor or Henry Cavill in Man of Steel, of course having a Jeff Seid physique wouldn't hurt your chances but it's not a requirement, and you don't have to be ripped IRL, because she only sees your shirt when you take it off, so a high body fat guy who has a bit of muscle mass can look massive without looking fat when he has a shirt on. If you get your abs really strong also, you can get them to show at higher levels of body fat to look leaner than you really are.


Biggest cope, Chris Hemsworth and Henry Cavill both on roids. The best physique is the big and lean one which is obviously not achievable naturally.


----------



## Highrise (Sep 24, 2020)

LastGerman said:


> Just say her, you will wait outside for her in order to beat her up with your penis.





Mongrelcel said:


> Nigger you want to tell me that in 3 MONTHS your physique improved so much that people started calling you "big"? That women who weren't interested before now are?
> 
> Bruh in 3 months?
> 
> That shit wouldnt happen even if you were juicing lol


It actually did tho. I ain't speaking out my ass.


----------



## Mongrelcel (Sep 24, 2020)

Highrise said:


> It actually did tho. I ain't speaking out my ass.


You are tho

Maybe if you were bulking for years beforehand, and then went on a cut for 3 months. But not like what you said. Like I said, the difference wouldnt be THAT great even if you were on roids


----------



## Highrise (Sep 24, 2020)

Mongrelcel said:


> You are tho
> 
> Maybe if you were bulking for years beforehand, and then went on a cut for 3 months. But not like what you said. Like I said, the difference wouldnt be THAT great even if you were on roids


Yh the difference in muscle mass wasnt that great at all. But for whatever reason outside of my body she found me sexy( face, height, frame). Like I'm 6ft tall with white phenotype. Even just a little muscle was enough for her I suppose to start digging me. I didnt need to spend a whole year in the gym or anything.


----------



## Highrise (Sep 24, 2020)

joseph said:


> you must be 6ft tall or taller?


Yh I'm 6ft. I height mog most of the other 5'5" obese never touched a weight in their life soyboys there who I worked with. Srsly I think the competition was so wack, it made me look like Zyz compared to them.


----------



## joseph (Sep 24, 2020)

Highrise said:


> Yh I'm 6ft. I height mog most of the other 5'5" obese never touched a weight in their life soyboys there who I worked with. Srsly I think the competition was so wack, it made me look like Zyz compared to them.


The point was that at 5ft8 my torso is way too small for gymmaxxing to even make a difference but congrats regardless


----------



## Madhate (Sep 24, 2020)

what's ur age op? and her age? bloatmaxxing might work depending on the age group


----------



## Highrise (Sep 24, 2020)

Madhate said:


> what's ur age op? and her age? bloatmaxxing might work depending on the age group


I was 19. She looked to be about 17.


----------



## Highrise (Sep 24, 2020)

joseph said:


> The point was that at 5ft8 my torso is way too small for gymmaxxing to even make a difference but congrats regardless


Thanks bro. As you know I fucked my chances tho. If anything, it's a good ego boost.


----------



## EverythingMattersCel (Sep 24, 2020)

gaymidget said:


> Biggest cope, Chris Hemsworth and Henry Cavill both on roids. The best physique is the big and lean one which is obviously not achievable naturally.


Cavill and Hemsworth both 100% natty. Jeff Seid's physique is also achievable natty and he has the optimum for women. Sounds like you just have shit genetics tbh.


----------



## Highrise (Sep 24, 2020)

EverythingMattersCel said:


> Cavill and Hemsworth both 100% natty. Jeff Seid's physique is also achievable natty and he has the optimum for women. Sounds like you just have shit genetics tbh.


----------



## gaymidget (Sep 24, 2020)

EverythingMattersCel said:


> Cavill and Hemsworth both 100% natty. Jeff Seid's physique is also achievable natty and he has the optimum for women. Sounds like you just have shit genetics tbh.


Bro your IQ must be fucking low. Even if they are natty, which I highly doubt, they would have 1/100.000 genetics. Virtually nobody is gonna look like them. Tell me, why do Cavill and Hemsworth or Jason Momoa always look like shit after movies? They aren't doing big roid cycles like real bodybuilder. They just sprinkle in some test, some var to look as good as possible FOR THEIR MULTI MILLION DOLLAR MOVIES.
Tell me, why does Omar Isuf look so much worse than Cavill when he is training hard for years, is counting calories, has professional trainers and Is extremely strong for a natural?


----------



## EverythingMattersCel (Sep 24, 2020)

gaymidget said:


> Bro your IQ must be fucking low. Even if they are natty, which I highly doubt, they would have 1/100.000 genetics. Virtually nobody is gonna look like them. Tell me, why do Cavill and Hemsworth or Jason Momoa always look like shit after movies? They aren't doing big roid cycles like real bodybuilder. They just sprinkle in some test, some var to look as good as possible FOR THEIR MULTI MILLION DOLLAR MOVIES.
> Tell me, why does Omar Isuf look so much worse than Cavill when he is training hard for years, is counting calories, has professional trainers and Is extremely strong for a natural?
> View attachment 689962
> View attachment 689964
> View attachment 689965



Genetics. Omar Isuf doesn't have the insertions, fat distribution or genetics to stay lean. Also, the fact he is a powerlifter means he is focused on strength which means being at a relatively high bf% to perform optimally. Cavill in Superman was 15% bf, 193lbs and 6'05. Plug that into an FFMI (lean muscle mass) calculator...







Jfl, 1 in 100000 genetics. 






He has the FFMI of a regular gym user. 


Momoa 






Jfl, 1 in 100000 genetics. 

He has near the same FFMI as Cavill. 

Someone with average genetics can achieve that level of physique with good nutrition and sleep after 1-2 years of training. I'm guessing you're a juicehead though. Juiceheads always cope very hard to justify pumping shit into their bodies.


----------



## randomuser2407 (Sep 24, 2020)

gaymidget said:


> Biggest cope, Chris Hemsworth and Henry Cavill both on roids. The best physique is the big and lean one which is obviously not achievable naturally.


I was talking about Chris Hemsworth in Thor and Henry Cavill as Superman, even though they may be on steroids, their physiques are achievable naturally within 3 years of training or less. The only difference is that you may not be as handsome as they are in the face so your results will be different but it will still help, muscles help no matter your height or your looks, it is still one of the most effective ways to looksmax.


----------



## randomuser2407 (Sep 24, 2020)

gaymidget said:


> Bro your IQ must be fucking low. Even if they are natty, which I highly doubt, they would have 1/100.000 genetics. Virtually nobody is gonna look like them. Tell me, why do Cavill and Hemsworth or Jason Momoa always look like shit after movies? They aren't doing big roid cycles like real bodybuilder. They just sprinkle in some test, some var to look as good as possible FOR THEIR MULTI MILLION DOLLAR MOVIES.
> Tell me, why does Omar Isuf look so much worse than Cavill when he is training hard for years, is counting calories, has professional trainers and Is extremely strong for a natural?
> View attachment 689962
> View attachment 689964
> View attachment 689965


You forget that Chris Hemsworth and Jason Momoa are both very tall men, Hemsworth is 6 foot 1 while Jason Momoa is 6 foot 4. Omar Isuf is only 5 foot 10. The taller you are, the bigger your frame will be, but even if you were right, women's standards on the subject of muscular physiques are not that high, the only people who will be impressed by your perfect muscular insertion points or a good shoulder to hip ratio are people who are obsessed with bodybuilding. The average person (including most women) will not care that your physique isn't perfect. Just an above average physique can make a huge difference in your success with women.


----------



## Highrise (Sep 24, 2020)

LastGerman said:


> Just say her, you will wait outside for her in order to beat her up with your penis.


R u being serious???


----------



## LastGerman (Sep 24, 2020)

Highrise said:


> R u being serious???



Yes. You can also go and lift her with your penis.


----------



## Deleted member 6512 (Sep 24, 2020)

Highrise said:


> I would not help but feel resentful towards this newfound interest as I would know without the drugs that I had to inject into my body, these women would not notice me. Like your friend knows deep down these women would not be interested in him or his sub 8 face if he was just normal, and hes had to go to extreme measures just to get some puss( via messing with his hormonal system). I'm just saying if that was me the sex would be rough- spitting, choking, demeaning and then a boot out the door half naked when shes done.


Caring about all that stuff is cucked, it's mog or be mogged, if juicing makes you a mog machine then do it, unless you are born top 0,001% of men you have to go to extreme measures, and even if you are Chad there can always be a Chad with roided perfect body who mogs you so you have to roid too to be able to compete.


----------



## Mouthbreath (Sep 24, 2020)

whats your height?


----------



## EverythingMattersCel (Sep 24, 2020)

copingvolcel said:


> You forget that Chris Hemsworth and Jason Momoa are both very tall men, Hemsworth is 6 foot 1 while Jason Momoa is 6 foot 4. Omar Isuf is only 5 foot 10. The taller you are, the bigger your frame will be, but even if you were right, women's standards on the subject of muscular physiques are not that high, the only people who will be impressed by your perfect muscular insertion points or a good shoulder to hip ratio are people who are obsessed with bodybuilding. The average person (including most women) will not care that your physique isn't perfect. Just an above average physique can make a huge difference in your success with women.



Muscles don't mean that much. Frame = everything. You either are born with a big frame or you are not. Shoulder - waist ratio = important.

The ideal frame is a sub 31 inch waist with 22 inch shoulders + reasonably sized wrists + ankles. No amount of lifting will change your ratios except for delts, which can enhance shoulders a bit (1-2 inches natural).


----------



## EckhartTollemaxx (Sep 24, 2020)

Maybe she has a muscle fetish? I'm sure some girls have that although the majority don't.


----------



## Mouthbreath (Sep 24, 2020)

EverythingMattersCel said:


> Muscles don't mean that much. Frame = everything. You either are born with a big frame or you are not. Shoulder - waist ratio = important.
> 
> The ideal frame is a sub 31 inch waist with 22 inch shoulders + reasonably sized wrists + ankles. No amount of lifting will change your ratios except for delts, which can enhance shoulders a bit (1-2 inches natural).


actually my ratios changed significantly after working out


----------



## Deleted member 1400 (Sep 24, 2020)

copingvolcel said:


> This is false. Gymmaxxing helps everyone who looks at least average, you don't have to be above average, but you can't be subhuman either but even in the worst case, muscles still help even guys who are ugly, it just won't cause a massive difference and give them the life of their dreams, but it may give them some small success instead of nothing at all.


There are too many examples of short average guys who looks good because of training for example Conor Mcgregor and the Spanish soccer play Carvajal who are only 5’8 tall. There are too many lazycels here who refuse to Auschwitzmaxx and Gymaxx cuz of being sub 6’0 or having average or below average faces.


----------



## randomuser2407 (Sep 24, 2020)

EverythingMattersCel said:


> Muscles don't mean that much. Frame = everything. You either are born with a big frame or you are not. Shoulder - waist ratio = important.
> 
> The ideal frame is a sub 31 inch waist with 22 inch shoulders + reasonably sized wrists + ankles. No amount of lifting will change your ratios except for delts, which can enhance shoulders a bit (1-2 inches natural).


This is false. Your shoulder to hip ratio doesn't really matter unless you are planning on becoming a pro bodybuilder, women don't care about the details. 2 men of the same height can reach the same amount of muscle mass but they will look different because they have different insertion points and their bone structure is not exactly the same, but women will give their physique the same grade, because according to normies, two guys who are very muscular look the same and they don't even notice small details like the shoulder to hip ratio.


Every man can benefit from getting muscular, even if you start out skinny, you can become very muscular if you put in the work, it just takes a bit longer to get to your goal, than if you started already muscular. But usually, the taller you are, the taller your frame will be and the better you will look when you are at your genetic max.


----------



## randomuser2407 (Sep 24, 2020)

Arabwog95 said:


> There are too many examples of short average guys who looks good because of training for example Conor Mcgregor and the Spanish soccer play Carvajal who are only 5’8 tall. There are too many lazycels here who refuse to Auschwitzmaxx and Gymaxx cuz of being sub 6’0 or having average or below average faces.


Yes exactly. Muscles can have a huge impact on how women view you and even how people view you as a whole, the only guys who will worry about the small details are the guys who are obsessed with pro bodybuilding. Women only care about whether you are muscular or not and how much muscle mass you have. But any amount of muscle mass is better than nothing, so every man on this forum should be lifting weights and eating enough to build muscle.


----------



## Deleted member 1400 (Sep 24, 2020)

copingvolcel said:


> Yes exactly. Muscles can have a huge impact on how women view you and even how people view you as a whole, the only guys who will worry about the small details are the guys who are obsessed with pro bodybuilding. Women only care about whether you are muscular or not and how much muscle mass you have. But any amount of muscle mass is better than nothing, so every man on this forum should be lifting weights and eating enough to build muscle.


I agree. I don’t know anything about gymaxxing but I’ll hit the gym as soon as the Pandemic is over. It’s the basics of looksmaxxig ngl.


----------



## Deleted member 6512 (Sep 24, 2020)

Arabwog95 said:


> There are too many examples of short average guys who looks good because of training for example Conor Mcgregor and the Spanish soccer play Carvajal who are only 5’8 tall. There are too many lazycels here who refuse to Auschwitzmaxx and Gymaxx cuz of being sub 6’0 or having average or below average faces.


I look so fooking gud


----------



## EverythingMattersCel (Sep 24, 2020)

copingvolcel said:


> This is false. Your shoulder to hip ratio doesn't really matter unless you are planning on becoming a pro bodybuilder, women don't care about the details. 2 men of the same height can reach the same amount of muscle mass but they will look different because they have different insertion points and their bone structure is not exactly the same, but women will give their physique the same grade, because according to normies, two guys who are very muscular look the same and they don't even notice small details like the shoulder to hip ratio.
> 
> 
> Every man can benefit from getting muscular, even if you start out skinny, you can become very muscular if you put in the work, it just takes a bit longer to get to your goal, than if you started already muscular. But usually, the taller you are, the taller your frame will be and the better you will look when you are at your genetic max.



Cope. Look at the studies. The most dimorphic trait in a man's frame is his shoulder - waist ratio. Childbearing hips and a short clavicle bone is a death sentence.






If guy on the right lifts and gets "ripped" he'll still look small in a shirt. Guy on the left doesn't need to lift and he will get infinitely more attention for his frame than guy on the right.


----------



## randomuser2407 (Sep 24, 2020)

EverythingMattersCel said:


> Cope. Look at the studies. The most dimorphic trait in a man's frame is his shoulder - waist ratio. Childbearing hips and a short clavicle bone is a death sentence.
> 
> View attachment 690509
> 
> ...


That is not a fair comparison. The guy on the left is obviously much taller than the guy on the right, and the guy on the left is muscular while the guy on the right has never even touched a weight his whole life. If you want a fair comparison, compare 2 guys of the same size and same height. 

Like I said many times, yes some guys have wider hips, Vin Diesel is a great example of that, he has very wide hips but his body still looks good in the xXx movies because his lats are wide enough, and that's my point. 

Your frame doesn't matter much according to women, because if you compare 2 guys who are both at their genetic max and are both naturals, the difference between the 2 will be very small and not noticeable. 

The reason why the guy on the right looks like shit is because he doesn't have any muscle mass. He needs wide lats to look as good as the guy on the left. The guy on the left has very wide hips also anyways, he doesn't even have a real V taper, his shoulders are only wider because they are more muscular and he is taller.


----------



## eduardkoopman (Sep 24, 2020)

gymmaxxing = legit. most of the time.


----------



## Deleted member 6512 (Sep 24, 2020)

EverythingMattersCel said:


> Cope. Look at the studies. The most dimorphic trait in a man's frame is his shoulder - waist ratio. Childbearing hips and a short clavicle bone is a death sentence.
> 
> View attachment 690509
> 
> ...


Bro why the fuck when bringing example you always take the most extreme cases and make it a rule?


----------



## Highrise (Sep 24, 2020)

LastGerman said:


> Yes. You can also go and lift her with your penis.


Nah bro be serious. You want me to send a message to her telling her I'm gonna beat her up with my penis?? Fuck you


----------

